# Media Albums



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jun 2017)

Hi @Shaun and mods!
I am not able to add anymore photo albums, this since around last summer.
I think, but I am not sure, that my problem follows a forum update.
Even if I resize my pictures to the smallest possible (640 x 640, I think) I get a message that says that I went over my media space allowance on CC, but there are no problems in posting pictures on a thread whatever size they are - they are resized automatically by CC anyway, aren't they?
What am I doing wrong?
If you look at my media, the last album I created got uploaded, but the actual pictures got rejected.
I'm going on tour soon and would like to illustrate my adventures in an album


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2017)

I think that's one for Shaun!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I think that's one for Shaun!


Thanks for looking


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jun 2017)

It could also be that @Rickshaw Phil is jinxing me, as I have been the highest media poster on CC for quite a while, but he is swiftly catching me up


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It could also be that @Rickshaw Phil is jinxing me, as I have been the highest media poster on CC for quite a while, but he is swiftly catching me up


What am I getting the blame for now? 

As already said, it's one that Shaun will need to answer. I don't think there is a limit on attaching photos to threads but there is a limit on the albums for which there is a technical reason but not one I can explain.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2017)

Hi @Pat "5mph" - try now. 

If you come up against this again in the future, just PM me.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> Hi @Pat "5mph" - try now.
> 
> If you come up against this again in the future, just PM me.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Shaun 
I am going on tour soon, hence the need for a new album when I come back


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am going on tour soon, hence the need for a new album when I come back


Ah, okay, I better nip back into the control center and double the bandwidth for when you get back ... 

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> Ah, okay, I better nip back into the control center and double the bandwidth for when you get back ...
> 
> Bon Voyage!


I am uploading the Pedal on Parliament ones, from April: it seems to be working!!! Thank you!


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am uploading the Pedal on Parliament ones, from April: it seems to be working!!! Thank you!


Arrghhh!!! You didn't say you were uploading all your historical stuff too ... runs off to fit an extra hard drive ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> Arrghhh!!! You didn't say you were uploading all your historical stuff too ... runs off to fit an extra hard drive ...


Need to make up for the months I was unable to upload


----------

